# Delay student visa subclass 500



## senanayake (Aug 17, 2018)

hy .. i lodge my visa 26th may 2018 and after one week they call me and ask some questions.. now working 62days gone.. . No response yet. i applied for commercial cokery. what i do?


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

Did you applied onshore on offshore?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

senanayake said:


> hy .. i lodge my visa 26th may 2018 and after one week they call me and ask some questions.. now working 62days gone.. . No response yet. i applied for commercial cokery. what i do?


When is your course start date?

I applied a little late, but still, I only got my student visa a few days before my course start date.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

I personally know a case where someone's student visa got delayed but she got it eventually. Although every case is different, this happens, if you are applying through an agent they should be able to advice you on this.


----------



## senanayake (Aug 17, 2018)

@Rusiru i dont know what is the onshore or offshore? What is the meaning of it?


----------



## senanayake (Aug 17, 2018)

@pretty my course date was its past. so now my new intake in octomber.. now 62 working days gone.


----------



## senanayake (Aug 17, 2018)

@limp yes i ask from the agent and he said wait wait wait.. everyday i am waiting now 62 working days gone almost all 3months ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

senanayake said:


> @pretty my course date was its past. so now my new intake in octomber.. now 62 working days gone.


Have you checked your email junk folder?

If the course start date has passed, did you get a new eCoE?


----------



## jeffcarras (Aug 29, 2018)

When I applied second time for student visa it took 4 months before getting the Grant, my semester was almost over before getting it.


----------



## senanayake (Aug 17, 2018)

@pretty yes i got new coes and my agent submited to highcommission in my country 90% procesed withing 71days. now 62 days 😒


----------



## senanayake (Aug 17, 2018)

@jeff is your visa refuse in applied firsttime?


----------



## chanakasw (Sep 5, 2018)

senanayake said:


> @jeff is your visa refuse in applied firsttime?


hey senanayaka,

did you receive your visa? I'm also waiting nearly 50 days


----------



## chanakasw (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm Chanaka from Sri Lanka.actually I applied for student visa subclass 500 higher study category (17-32 days) which was applied on 17/07/2018.but till today they didn't even give any information about that.now almost 53 days gone.

My course commencement on next Monday.so I want to know why aren't they inform anything for me.

Is it got refused? 

How can I sort out this matter? Please advise me.


----------

